# Pista Concept frames yet?



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

Anyone know of Pista Concept frames (not whole bike) being sold yet? My LBS says no, but they are usually wrong. Anyone know of any or an ETA? Thanks.
________
BODY SCIENCE


----------



## Number9 (Nov 28, 2004)

They've been sold as frames at least as far back as '03. For example, for NOS from prior years, see:

http://www.bikyle.com/Track.asp & http://www.racycles.com/tk/catalog/bianchi_396739_products.htm

If you must have an '05 model year frameset, then you might have to wait.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*'05*



Number9 said:


> They've been sold as frames at least as far back as '03. For example, for NOS from prior years, see:
> 
> http://www.bikyle.com/Track.asp & http://www.racycles.com/tk/catalog/bianchi_396739_products.htm
> 
> If you must have an '05 model year frameset, then you might have to wait.


Yes, I meant '05, celeste color. Thanks.
________
MERCEDES-BENZ CLC-CLASS


----------

